# 2-4-d safe on reeds canary grass?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't find anything to indicate otherwise, but thought I'd ask you guys: 
Any issues spraying broadleaf weeds in my big reeds canary field with 24d?
It'll be the 1st time I sprayed it for weeds.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Beats me, most people around here want to kill it, not save it.


----------

